# Back to boarding



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I've found myself in a predicament that I really didn't think I would ever be in. I'm pretty sure I've made up my mind, but naturally, I value anyone's opinion that chooses to share it, and maybe my situation can shed some light to anyone else that may find themselves in the same position one day.

I want to go back to boarding.

My husband and I rent a 40 acre farm with 2 horse barns. I _had_two mares and a boarder. This past November my older mare passed. So now I just have my mare and a boarder that is supposed to leave in May. Since we rent and our landlord is 91, I'm unsure of how long we will actually be able to live there. I don't want to get a second horse (as if my husband would actually let me) and I really don't want to take on another boarder given the renting situation. To add, my husband and I _are_ starting the real estate hunt. 

My mare is currently spending January and February with my trainer. I cannot tell you how _nice_it's been to not worry about running out of hay, or breaking icy buckets, or worrying about getting her exercised with an inch of ice on the ground. He has been taking wonderful care of her and she's been ridden daily. I'm able to come out and ride her whenever I want and having the trainer there has helped me tremendously. Also, two of my very good friends are his only boarders. This whole thing really has me want to not bring my mare home :shrug:. I've ridden my mare more and enjoyed her more in the past 2 weeks than I have in the past 10 months having her at home. Not the mention the weight she's lost and conditioning she's gained!

My trainer has told me that he is looking for one more boarder. He will not take more than three. He has offered it to me. It would be full care board for $225 a month. My good friends are there. My trainer is there. An arena, trails, everything that makes it motivating to ride. For the first time _ever_ I have a well trained, sound horse that I can actually enjoy and when she is at home, I just let her sit. There is _always_ something to be done- mowing, dragging pastures, cleaning the barn, running hot wire...and it's hard for me to find motivation to ride when I have to ride alone through a corn field. The only downside I have found to this is my trainer's barn is 45 minutes away from my house. However, the other 2 boarders he has live very close to me and we can ride together to the barn, taking turns on who drives- which we have been doing. 

I just can't believe I want to board again. For as long as I can remember, I've only ever wanted my horses at home. I do enjoy looking out my window and seeing my mare there. But what good is it to have her there, getting fat and sassy if I don't do anything with her?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Do it! Do it!!

I love boarding, especially at the barn I'm at. I don't have to worry about the boy, I know he's getting consistent, quality care, and I can do stuff without having to find someone I trust to take care of him. Plus for me, it's cheaper to board (would cost a minimum $220 a month just in hay to feed him...I pay $185 a month to board full care, including hay).


----------



## alynn (Jan 12, 2016)

It sounds like you have already decided, the only benefit of having her at home is seeing her out the window, but having her boarded at your trainer seems to have tons of benefits. Pros of boarding her out outweigh the cons in your description for sure.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

alynn said:


> It sounds like you have already decided, the only benefit of having her at home is seeing her out the window, but having her boarded at your trainer seems to have tons of benefits. Pros of boarding her out outweigh the cons in your description for sure.


I pretty much have decided, but I keep talking myself out of it because you know, I've always wanted my horses out my back door! I've thought about keeping her at home and trailering her to the trainer's barn whenever I want to ride...but I know myself...it will never happen. I'm having a hard time finding more "cons" and I don't want that to be because I'm blinded by the appeal at the moment. Losing my late mare has just really changed the dynamic of things at home.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Now that you've tried both, you can make a more informed decision


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i've never had land of my own and horses at home, but instead have boarded through all my horse years, since 1991. 

i have been the equivalent of barn manager at one place i boarded and did a lot of the work (stalls, feeding, turnout, helping with lessons etc) and have helped out at other barns off and on years ago and also more recently since i took a 12 year break from the horse world. so i know what the work entails.

i do dream of having my own land and being able to sit on the porch and have coffee in the morning while i watch my horses graze in the pasture. but realistically, i don't think i would want the responsibility of having all the horse work on me 24/7. plus i enjoy the social aspect of barn friends and other boarders (depending on who they are of course).

i think i need to win the lottery, buy a nice barn/property and become a boarding facility where i can afford to pay employees to do the work. then i can have my coffee on the deck lol


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Constructive ride time without having to do all of the maintenance things needing done daily....
I think you will come out ahead in time saved per week if you board her INCLUDING that travel time.
Having friends as a incentive to go ride and enjoy your horses together....
Having the freedom to go away, come home late or sleep in since the horse will be fed and taken care of as usaully done...
Not having to make the arrangments of purchasing, dumping feed, stacking hay, getting shavings {if you do stalls}....
I see a savings or near identical amount of money spent boarded or home...
All those "incidentals" add up over time that need replacing or upgrading....

As for having them in the backyard to look at....
Fine & great till they stand there looking back at you wanting to eat and it is frigid cold or pouring rain and out you must get....

Me, it would be cash or check in hand for the first of February paid before the end of January...

I love having my horses in my yard, however....
*Enjoy the new barn as a "real" boarder....
:runninghorse2:*....
_jmo.._


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

EdmontonHorseGal said:


> plus i enjoy the social aspect of barn friends and other boarders (depending on who they are of course).


That's one of the biggest aspects that I miss. Part of the reason I love having horses is because I love the people I've met through it. I've kinda felt like I was on a deserted island the last 10 months. I honestly don't mind the work. And it's not really that I would rather pay someone else to do it...I just miss riding with people! 

Plus it would be really nice to not worry about someone staying at the house and taking care of everything if we went away for the weekend...I don't have the luxury of good neighbors.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Are there other boarding options n case this one doesn't work out long term? The long drive sounds like the biggest downfall.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You don't own the place, so definitely consider boarding. It's a LOT of work and if your owner dies, there is NO GUARANTEE that you can stay there renting.
Our neighbors directly north of us were an elderly couple, in their 90's, back 15 years ago. Very nice people, but he got sick and died, and she moved into a nursing facility. She moved out and (with the magic of divorced families, HER grandson's STEP daughter and her husband moved into the house and have been renting it for some 5 years now. These are the people you want to live in your house if you have to leave and you want it kept it. They keep it spotless, even with both working and their 3yo son. The rent is ridiculously low, and they wanted for a long time to buy it, but one has some bad credit but, more importantly, the one surviving sibling, the mother of the GS of the original owners inherited the property after her death in March and won't sell it to them, for ANY PRICE. This daughter of the elderly couple lives out of state, and didn't even visit the house after the funeral.
Well...just in like Jane Austin's Pride and Prejudice, the thing wanted loses it's appeal (Mr. Collins after his rejection from Elizabeth), and now they are looking to move. I can guarantee you that the new owner will price this house like it is made of gold and it will probably sit vacant for years.
My neighbors/friend's have a great relationship with her (the daughter, the NEW OWNER's) son, J., and HE would have already sold the house to my friends.
*You NEVER know how the climate will change when the family is looking at selling property for profit.*
Move.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

churumbeque said:


> Are there other boarding options n case this one doesn't work out long term? The long drive sounds like the biggest downfall.


There are no other boarding options. Either this, or keep her at my house. So if this doesn't work out, I can easily bring her home. 



Corporal said:


> You don't own the place, so definitely consider boarding. It's a LOT of work and if your owner dies, there is NO GUARANTEE that you can stay there renting.
> Our neighbors directly north of us were an elderly couple, in their 90's, back 15 years ago. Very nice people, but he got sick and died, and she moved into a nursing facility. She moved out and (with the magic of divorced families, HER grandson's STEP daughter and her husband moved into the house and have been renting it for some 5 years now. These are the people you want to live in your house if you have to leave and you want it kept it. They keep it spotless, even with both working and their 3yo son. The rent is ridiculously low, and they wanted for a long time to buy it, but one has some bad credit but, more importantly, the one surviving sibling, the mother of the GS of the original owners inherited the property after her death in March and won't sell it to them, for ANY PRICE. This daughter of the elderly couple lives out of state, and didn't even visit the house after the funeral.
> Well...just in like Jane Austin's Pride and Prejudice, the thing wanted loses it's appeal (Mr. Collins after his rejection from Elizabeth), and now they are looking to move. I can guarantee you that the new owner will price this house like it is made of gold and it will probably sit vacant for years.
> My neighbors/friend's have a great relationship with her (the daughter, the NEW OWNER's) son, J., and HE would have already sold the house to my friends.
> ...


Corporal- your story sounds _very_ much like I see our situation playing out. Our landlord is a gem. He really is. Anything we need, he takes care of it without batting an eyelash. He has 3 grown children of his own, and 3 stepchildren. I hate to make assumptions, but what I have seen of the stepchildren, they are leechy. His one son is to inherit the farm when he passes. His son is very involved and has told us we shouldn't worry...but we do. Like you said, there is no guarantee. He lives about 60 miles away and is established. We just don't see how he will be able to, or want to manage everything so far away. If the option is there to purchase it, for us, I still don't know how it would play out. I see the stepchildren making it difficult for us. Just a lot of "I don't know's" and my control freak nature hates it! I just want to know that my horse will be taken care of if we are ever in that situation.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I rode more when I boarded. I had to clean my pens, but I did not have to worry about fencing, feeding , having someone to ride with is a plus. I could go out after work, horse had already been fed, I could clean the pen go for a ride.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

We board two horses and I LOVE it. Yesterday it was a high of 8 and guess who did not have to go to the barn and deal with cold horse chores? Me! It's so worth it to me to be able to skip days at the barn when the weather is bad or we are really busy. I used to think I wanted horses at our house someday...now I'm not so sure. 

I'd say you definitely know both sides of the issue and can make a wise choice. HOwever, 45 min. away would really cut into my riding time.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

At that price, it sounds like a good deal! 

You guys and your full care board are making me a tiny bit jealous  self care boarder here. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I boarded for 18 years, then Finally 2 years ago was able to bring my horses home. I love looking out the window and seeing them there. 
The pros are that even though I don't have a lot of time to ride (I have very young children), I can always see and have a quick snuggle with the horses. If I happen to have a free hour, I can go hop up on a horse for a ride, no travel time to consider. I can ride around the field while the kiddies nap.
The cons are the mud and the cold lol. I do have things set up for minimal chores (horses live out 24/7, huge heated water tank, 3 horses on a big round bale), but the horses insist of only running low on food/water on the freezing cold windy days, not the calm mild ones lol.
I think it is only cost effective to keep horses at home if you have multiple horses. One horse takes up a lot of time and money, but 3 horses costs only slightly more, unlike boarding where 3 horses cost 3x as much.
If I had money to burn, I would board during the winter and early spring, home summer and fall when the weather is beautiful.
If I were in your shoes, with only one horse, I would go back to boarding. no reason you can't bring your horse home for a few days/weeks at a time when you are so inclined, as long as you pay to keep your board. Might as well have the best of both worlds.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Jan1975 said:


> I used to think I wanted horses at our house someday...now I'm not so sure.


When I had my late mare, it was definitely worth it having two horses at home. Especially because my late mare was old, arthritic and she took a lot of management. It would have been very hard to give her what she needed in a boarding situation. 

I'm just in a unique situation. If we weren't in a renting situation it would be very different for me.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd kill to be able to have my horse at home, but a big part of that is that I haven't had entirely positive boarding experiences. Not enough turnout in one place (and multiple colics as a result), poor quality hay at another (resulting in lots of unwanted weight loss). At my current place I go every day and don't really feel I can skip a day without shortchanging my horse even though it's full care. I'm going to be moving my horse to a new place this week and I'm really hoping for what Drafty described- somewhere where I don't have to worry about whether or not my horse is getting consistent, quality care.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

verona1016 said:


> I'd kill to be able to have my horse at home, but a big part of that is that I haven't had entirely positive boarding experiences. Not enough turnout in one place (and multiple colics as a result), poor quality hay at another (resulting in lots of unwanted weight loss). At my current place I go every day and don't really feel I can skip a day without shortchanging my horse even though it's full care. I'm going to be moving my horse to a new place this week and I'm really hoping for what Drafty described- somewhere where I don't have to worry about whether or not my horse is getting consistent, quality care.


This. I'm a control freak. Having my horses at home proved this. I was _very_ concerned about my mare's care when I took her to the trainer's place, but he's allowed me to be very hands on in her turnout/feed/care...all that. If it's a questionable day for turnout (like 40 mph wind with sleet) he will text me and ask me if I want her turned out. Previous places I boarded at wouldn't turn them out if there was a _chance_ of rain on a summer day. He cares for his horses very much like how I care for mine...so I don't feel so worried about it.


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

I totally am in the same boat! I purchased a cozy, cleared, already horse pasture, for a future building site of my home and to eventually move my horse (and then get a second horse once I did). It's only 6 acres, but I purposely did that because as an investment it was close to town, in a nice neighborhood, and I didn't want to buy a giant plot far away from everything, and plus that's a lot to maintain for one person (though now I'm seeing someone, and he doesn't even want to live in this town, assuming we move in together. haha)

Now that I have my horse and am boarding, the barn has become my daily social outlet. I work from home so I don't see my co-workers, just a ton of emailing and some phone calls. My friends all work a lot as well, and live 40+ minutes away, so we can only hang out on weekends and if either of us are free.

My advice, maybe for now, since you are house hunting, of course if it's within your price range, if you can find in the area you are looking in, a home that suits your needs/wants but also has the potential to be set up for horses, zoning, acreage, etc. I'd do that but continue to board. My thoughts being are, if there's ever a point where you don't want to pay board AND a mortgage (like I'm doing, ick), but you want to keep your horse, you can always have the option to bring her home. Also, if the barn shuts down or you don't get along with the BO anymore, don't like their practices, etc. you always have the option to keep her at home as a back up plan. That's been my justification for buying my land and not building a barn this spring and prepping the pasture.

I board my horse 20 minutes away (and actually I clocked it the other day, without traffic it's more like 16 minutes), but I get tired of having to load up into the car, take a few hours away from work just to allot for the commute as well as, it's not practical for me to go more than once a day, so I have to make sure if work is crazy busy (like it generally gets mid day), that I have my phone on me.

BUT, Like you, even though all the stalls are rented and it's really irritating me because I really want a stall for bad weather, etc. for my boy (he will not use the run-in), I LOVE the social aspect. Besides the young couple that have 2 twin girls, I am the youngest boarder there lol. Everyone is retired and over the age of 55. The good news about that is, there's no snobbery going, and everyone gets along and they all plan rides together and go trail riding weekly and sometimes more than that, and I've recently been invited to join in. They all have trailers and said there's always room for an extra horse, so it's something that I will miss dearly if I bring him to my property once and if ever I do build there. Another complaint about my barn is... there's no indoor or proper riding arena. Just an outdoor round pen with grass that gets incredibly muddy, especially after a rain and a level pasture that is fenced that they use as a riding area when a horse isn't in quarantine.

I just wrote you a novel about my thoughts on my situation, but the reason being is that I have the same wants for keeping a horse at home as you do, but I do think you should consider when buying a new home, the option just to have it, in case you ever change your mind, a place to bring her home if you ever want her there.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Werecat said:


> My advice, maybe for now, since you are house hunting, of course if it's within your price range, if you can find in the area you are looking in, a home that suits your needs/wants but also has the potential to be set up for horses, zoning, acreage, etc. I'd do that but continue to board. My thoughts being are, if there's ever a point where you don't want to pay board AND a mortgage (like I'm doing, ick), but you want to keep your horse, you can always have the option to bring her home. Also, if the barn shuts down or you don't get along with the BO anymore, don't like their practices, etc. you always have the option to keep her at home as a back up plan. That's been my justification for buying my land and not building a barn this spring and prepping the pasture.


That has always been what I've wanted. But I can't argue the fact that finding a house is much easier when you aren't looking for acreage, a barn and all that added in. 

I'm going this evening to talk to my trainer about it all. Even though he's offered it to me before, I'm still nervous! I'm being silly. I hope it works out.


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

I definitely agree. You can get a gorgeous house with less than an acre of property here for the same price as a house that's a fixer upper built in the 70s, not remodeled but on 5-10 acres. I just bought the land because it's close to where I live now and is close enough for me to easily take care of the horses and a great future building site. However, right now it sits vacant. The owner of the horses that used to board his horses there moved them to a different pasture because he thought we were going to start building the barn and he didn't want them in our way. He used to bush hog and maintain the land just enough... but the fences are garbage... ick, and needs shelter. Because I'm self employed, I like to play it safe and was afraid to pull the trigger on a house that needed work... in case for whatever reason I couldn't at any point afford to dump extra cash into it; I know I wouldn't be happy with wood paneling and old carpet.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I did it  Horselovinguy- I took your advice and paid for February in full.

Last night when I got there I was still sort of unsure about it. But then I watched my trainer ride my mare and decided I would be stupid to bring her home, let her sit and reverse the progress he has made with her. 

DH and I both agree that I made the right decision. If it turns out we were wrong...well then she can come home any time.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

$225 for full care is really nice. The cheapest you will find full care for around here is $350, and I consider myself to live in a fairly cheap area when it comes to horse keeping. 

Boarding is nice. I don't have to worry about my mare getting what she needs regarless of what the weather is, and if I don't want to get out of bed on the mornings that I have off I don't have to!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

verona1016 said:


> I'd kill to be able to have my horse at home, but a big part of that is that I haven't had entirely positive boarding experiences. Not enough turnout in one place (and multiple colics as a result), poor quality hay at another (resulting in lots of unwanted weight loss). At my current place I go every day and don't really feel I can skip a day without shortchanging my horse even though it's full care. I'm going to be moving my horse to a new place this week and I'm really hoping for what Drafty described- somewhere where I don't have to worry about whether or not my horse is getting consistent, quality care.


I too have had negative boarding experiences and sadly, you don't really find out the problems until you are already moved in. Where I am now, they list themselves as the premier" boarding stable for the area with a list of amenities but the reality is quite different. The footing in both arenas are hard as a rock, either all dust or all mud-no topcoat has been put on for 15 years. Two wash racks, once outside, one inside but guess what-you aren't really allowed to use the indoor one and the outdoor one floods so that you are standing in 6" of water. Many of the stalls flood every time it rains. No trail riding anymore and extremely limited turnout-the pasture have padlocks on them and are available only 4 months out of the year plus you have to stay on the property while they are out. Lots more false advertising involved but to read their ad, you'd think it was heaven!

On a more positive note it is partial care, we provide our own feed, hay , stall cleaning and services but there are boarders who feed/water twice a day (for a discount on their board) so we don't have to be there every single day. There are also plenty of fellow boarders who will clean your stall for a fee or in trade so that you can go out of town without worry. 

Another good thing about boarding is that someone will almost always notice if something is wrong with your horse and call you. If you work full time, that's important and you don't get that luxury keeping them at home. Another good thing, we can all sign up to have our vaccinations, blacksmith and dentist visits done at the same and share the farm call fee. Vets and dentists really prefer this and are willing to lower their prices a bit if they can do multiple horse at one time.

I've made some good friends boarding but there are a least a couple of nutcases in every boarding barn and they are the ones who cause the dreaded "barn drama". When you move in, smile and be nice but don't pick your friends until you know more about them. 

One place I boarded full care fed my horse very sub-standard hay and then stopped feeding them altogether when I gave my 30 day notice. The BO lived on the property and followed me around like a puppy dog asking for favors and advice every single time I arrived. I simply don't trust full care arrangements anymore.

If I were you, I'd be very nervous about your rental situation. If something happens to the owner, you'll probably have to get out fast. An elderly woman recently tried to get me to take over her stable but I decided against it as she has a bunch of vulture relatives just waiting for her demise so that they could sell the land.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Chasin Ponies- I too have had bad boarding experiences. It's part of the reason I was sooo happy to bring my horses home. After reading about your barn, it sounds very much like one I used to board at...you're not in Indiana are you!?
Also what you said about someone always being there if something happens to your horse...that is _such_ a luxury, IMO. In November I lost my other mare to colic. I got home around 7:30 and she had been down for while. I had NO IDEA how long she had been like that. I would have given anything for someone to have been there, if not to catch it sooner, but at least to be there with _me_ while waiting for the vet. 

I feel really good about this move. The property she is at is really nice. My trainer just bought the place about 6 months ago. He is taking his time and redoing a lot, and he's asking us boarder's our opinions on how we would like things- everything from the door latches on the stalls to the type of gravel in the driveway. It's definitely starting off a lot different than any other boarding experience I've ever had.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I like to think that what I have is the best of both worlds.

Self care at a boarding facility.

I like having the control that I do, being able to feed how I want to feed, being able to feed the hay that I want to feed because I order it separately, I like having 100% control over my horses' care. As a plus, I moved two years ago, and now the new house is only about 2 miles from the ranch so if I need to run out at any point in time, it's just a quick zip over the freeway overpass and I'm there. If I want to take off for a day at the races, I have fellow self-care boarders who will swap feedings with me, and I'll set the hay up ahead of time.

And being at a boarding facility, I've got access to the arenas, wash racks, lunging barn, round pen, etc. If I had horses at home, I probably wouldn't be able to have anything more than a corral, but there, I've got some ranch trail access as well. I don't have to maintain the arenas, don't have to do fence repair, and if I have a problem with the water pipes, I let my barn owner know, and he fixes it.

There's always someone around, I have people to talk to, and ride with on occasion. The vet does barn call days, and I can be there when the farrier comes.

I think even if I won the lottery, I'd stay there. I might fix my corrals up a lot better (not that there's anything wrong with them now) but if money was no object, I'd put down that really good footing stuff over the entire corral.


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> There's always someone around, I have people to talk to, and ride with on occasion. The vet does barn call days, and I can be there when the farrier comes.


Everything you said here is the exact reason I love boarding. Sadly, the boarding facility I board at doesn't have an actual arena, no indoor riding, and the round pen really needs footing other than dirt, but the family that live on the property (they can hear the horses in the barn and have woken up in the middle of the night to check on horses they felt may have been distressed), are SO nice. There's great communication, they provide the hay and I've checked it and it's actually quality hay. We provide feed but that's about the only thing we provide.

Also, the plus side is boarding is much cheaper lol. And we're getting an ice storm AGAIN, and I know my horse is safe inside his stall and he still is being cared for and I don't have to do it lol. I do check on him in bad weather though, and they have proven they take proper care of them.

I of course have my complaints, like lack of indoor riding as well as no riding area with proper footing, and there's no real onsite trainer. My instructor is really cool, I like her as a person and she does well with training horses with behavioral problems, but I am ready to start more advanced lessons and I'm not sure she has time right now. She works two other jobs so between the weather and her schedule, even though we went riding this week, we haven't had an actual lesson in a while.


----------

